# First Ratrod Build



## deddings (Aug 16, 2016)

Here is my first completed ratrod build. Murray, Higgins, Schwinn, and who knows what else is on it. Just did a community roll with it, and among all the new road and mountain bikes, it sure did spark quite the conversations. Cheers! 

On a side note, does anyone have a very eclectic (rusty would be prefered) chain guard that would fit and complete this ride?


----------



## bairdco (Aug 16, 2016)

Cool rust rod. If you can't find a rusty enough chainguard,  strip it and spray it down with hydrogen peroxide mixed with salt. 

Makes instant rust on bare steel.

Here's a fork I did.


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 16, 2016)

Cool man,  looks like a comfy cruiser.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 19, 2016)

Great Rats in this post!
Here's a sneak peek at one in progress...


----------



## MotoMagz (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice bikes!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

killer rides


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 29, 2016)

deddings said:


> Here is my first completed ratrod build. Murray, Higgins, Schwinn, and who knows what else is on it. Just did a community roll with it, and among all the new road and mountain bikes, it sure did spark quite the conversations. Cheers!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have a very eclectic (rusty would be prefered) chain guard that would fit and complete this ride?
> 
> View attachment 350642



That bike and bars fit so well together


----------

